# Travel Advertising > Arts and Culture >  Importance of Gold in Indian Culture

## Aalia Nebhan

Gold keeps great sacred meaning in Indian culture, as it is the icon of the Hindu goddess Lakshmi, which is viewed as highly auspicious. Hindus believe that their goddess was born from the cosmic egg of gold, and therefore purchasing gold will bring them good fortune, and success. Gold is a indication of power, and status. Many people in India think that gold symbolises wealth. In Indian wedding ceremonies, gold introduced as dowry by the bride, shows her paternal family status and wealth. It is believed that a bride wearing 24k gold on her wedding will bring luck, and joy throughout the married life.  :Big Grin:

----------


## gaiuse

Our Indian people buy gold anytime and not only during special occasions like weddings, festivals or special events. The Indian Hindu calendar even has auspicious days to buy gold like Dassera, akshaya tritiya. Gold is also bought on festivals like Onam, Pongal, and Diwali etc...

----------


## agario

Wonderful blog! This is very informative site. I am totally pleased by your excellent work. Many thanks for sharing.

----------


## davidsmith36

Gold is considered as a Status Symbol: Especially in India gold symbolizes wealth. ... Gold has great religious significance: Gold is the symbol of the Hindu Goddess Lakshmi and considered highly auspicious. Gold is brought or presented on festivals like Dhanteras and Akshaya Tritiya

----------


## lindarose11

The article you have shared here very awesome. I really like and appreciated your work. I read deeply your article, the points you have mentioned in this article are useful

----------

